# ecran gris au demarrage sur ibook g4



## elleest (21 Novembre 2005)

alors que j'effectuais une mise a jour des logiciels de mon ibook g4, celui-ci a plante. Je l'ai redemarre
mais quand il s'est rallume un ecran bleu est apparu puis un ecran gris/noir avec le message:
"darwin, ordinateur de ..."
puis une demande de login et de mot de passe.
Jai tente de le debloquer en ecrivant mon login usuel et mon de passe, mais rien...
J'ai effectue egalement un hardware test et tout semble ok.
je n'y comprends plus rien.
SOS
( desolee pour l'absence d'acccent, je suis sur un clavier etranger...)


----------



## saturnin (21 Novembre 2005)

Tu devrais peut etre essayer de le rallumer et pendant le chargement tu restes appuyé sur shift.
Puis quand tout est chargé tu redémarres et tu vois.
Enfin je ne suis pas du tout expert, moi aussi débutant, si des pros peuvent dire en quoi cette opération consiste!


----------



## elleest (21 Novembre 2005)

En fait il semblerait que mon ibook soit passe en mode Unix, cad en mode clavier. Le probleme c'est qi'il me demande mon login, je pensais que c'etait le meme que mon nom d'administrateur, mais apparemment il s'agit d'un autre code. Lequel???
J'ai essaye de repasser sur l'interface en suivant les conseils apple, reboot puis retour, mais je reste bloquee par la demande d'identifiant.


----------



## danykaffee (21 Novembre 2005)

elleest a dit:
			
		

> En fait il semblerait que mon ibook soit passe en mode Unix, cad en mode clavier. Le probleme c'est qi'il me demande mon login, je pensais que c'etait le meme que mon nom d'administrateur, mais apparemment il s'agit d'un autre code. Lequel???
> J'ai essaye de repasser sur l'interface en suivant les conseils apple, reboot puis retour, mais je reste bloquee par la demande d'identifiant.



Bon, je ne suis pas un as Unix mais tente un log en tant que root (mot de passe identique). Ensuite, je ne sais pas où ça va te mener


----------

